# Can anyone tell me what color his is?



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=72090

Okay im getting these soon, and i was wondering what color this is? I Belive it is Bluette, but what color is the pinkish color on he wing?


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/what-color-will-this-finish-out-as-72067.html

check out this thread, esp 17th Jan by indigobob


----------

